# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  My bathroom renovation

## ChunkyCharcoal

I really enjoyed looking at peoples pictures when researching my reno so I should give back for those in the future I reckon. 
Before doing this job the room was an internal laundry and separate toilet so I had to rip it all out, remove the wall, close up the doorway and install a cavity slider on the other side of the room to create an ensuite.  
Before: looking from hallway   
Stripping out

----------


## ChunkyCharcoal

Old doorway closed off   
and wall built to accommodate new shower recess.

----------


## ChunkyCharcoal

Waterproofing done. Mapei WPS painted on with brush (3 coats)       
Tiling started          
Walls tiled and fitout almost done (note old shower curtain taped up ...)  
New shower screen installed        
I'm pleased with it and most importantly everything works and doesn't leak! 
Hope this helps people in the future!

----------


## Gooner

Nice. Well done. 
Is that tile trim around the niche in the shower?

----------


## seriph1

bloody brilliant! well done mate

----------


## Bloss

:Wat they said:  especially like the large tile effect on the walls and that wall recess for the 'stuff' we all have in the shower now. :brava:

----------


## ChunkyCharcoal

Thanks guys. It was a pretty big effort to be honest... first timer and all that, but worked out pretty well. Gotta put up cornice and paint ceiling yet but not at the moment... :Smilie:  
It's amazing how much tiles can hide! Working on the main bathroom now... 
Before  
Currently :Rolleyes:    
Does it ever end?

----------


## q9

> Does it ever end?

  Only when the credit cards start getting declined  :Wink:

----------


## ChunkyCharcoal

> Nice. Well done. 
> Is that tile trim around the niche in the shower?

  Cheers & yes that is chrome tile trim from Bunnies :2thumbsup:

----------


## Gooner

> Cheers & yes that is chrome tile trim from Bunnies

  How did it come out? Do you have shap corners where you have mitered them at 45 deg? 
I was going to do it this way myself, but after playing around I decided that I didn't like the sharp corners. Therefore I opted to bevel the inside of the tiles at 45 deg and leave room for grout. I then grouted the external corners of the niche. Think it looks neater this way. 
Here is a photo...  http://www.renovateforum.com/attachm...8&d=1236343307

----------


## ChunkyCharcoal

> How did it come out? Do you have shap corners where you have mitered them at 45 deg? 
> I was going to do it this way myself, but after playing around I decided that I didn't like the sharp corners. Therefore I opted to bevel the inside of the tiles at 45 deg and leave room for grout. I then grouted the external corners of the niche. Think it looks neater this way. 
> Here is a photo...  http://www.renovateforum.com/attachm...8&d=1236343307

  Hey Mate, no sharp corners as I took alot of care cutting. Your way is certainly the better way in all aspects. Looks, finish etc. I just took the easy way out... :Wink 1:

----------


## ChunkyCharcoal

Time to catch up a bit... 
The main bathroom is next so I'll put up a few pics I've got of the progress. I've almost finished it now.... 
Originally on the right side of pic is the old linen cupboard from the hallway. That has been relocated to give me a spot for a new toilet  
Random shots of strip out        
My best helper. DAD!   
Doorway relocated

----------


## ChunkyCharcoal

Bath installed  
Shower base in  
Toilet hole.  
Shower niche

----------


## ChunkyCharcoal

Tiling started        
More pics tonight

----------


## q9

That's come along very nicely  :Smilie:

----------


## Gooner

Correct me if I am wrong, but it seems like you haven't taped your joins in the villaboard and have tiled straight over them. Is this right?

----------


## ChunkyCharcoal

Yeah mate thats right. No taping at all... Is that wrong???? 
Edit: I taped all corners and floor and wall joints where I waterproofed

----------


## ChunkyCharcoal

Getting close...  
Shower screen in  
Toilet works...  
Shower niche almost finished.  
Bath  
Just gotta build a vanity unit now. :Doh:

----------


## DNL

> Yeah mate thats right. No taping at all... Is that wrong???? 
> Edit: I taped all corners and floor and wall joints where I waterproofed

  I am currently doing my research for a bathroom reno and will need to gut and re-sheet. One thing I found out for wall sheets which will be tiled, is there is no taping and plastering required. All butt joins - offset vertical joins if any so they are layed in brick pattern. 
nope....you are not wrong. 
Great effort by the way. good inspiration. 
cheers
Dave

----------


## Gooner

> I am currently doing my research for a bathroom reno and will need to gut and re-sheet. One thing I found out for wall sheets which will be tiled, is there is no taping and plastering required. All butt joins - offset vertical joins if any so they are layed in brick pattern. 
> nope....you are not wrong.

  Well I guess it's no big deal if they are not taped. I was more thinking from a waterproofing point of view. But I guess if the joins are not in the shower area then chances are there is very little chance of so much water penetrating into the wall. 
Nice job BTW. I notice you mitered the tiles for the shower niche. Looks nice that way. Hate the look for tile trim for this type of application. Can be a bit of a pain to do though. I had 4 such niches in the wall all of which I mitred the tiles. These 4 niches probably took 50% of the tiling time although they contributed about 5-10% of the total tiled area.

----------


## kevvy

Would you care to give the layout of old and new, this will give me clear picture in photos what you have done   :2thumbsup:

----------

